# Off to the Jetty at HBSP



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

...at the crack of dawn tomorrow..... Y'all be sure to stop by the cart and say hi!


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Wish I was there. I can't wait to come down in July. Hope your catching and going to post pics.:fishing:


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Pics and details tomorrow when I clean today's catch.... flounder, black and red drum. I was LITERALLY the only guy on the jetty catching decent fish today!


----------



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

This is embarrassing but what does "HBSP" stand for?


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

http://southcarolinaparks.com/hamiltonbranch/introduction.aspx


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Glen T said:


> http://southcarolinaparks.com/hamiltonbranch/introduction.aspx


Hahaha! Not quite. It's Huntington Beach State Park in Murrell's Inlet, SC.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Glen T said:


> http://southcarolinaparks.com/hamiltonbranch/introduction.aspx


Hahaha! Not quite. It's Huntington Beach State Park in Murrell's Inlet, SC.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

ChefRobb said:


> Hahaha! Not quite. It's Huntington Beach State Park in Murrell's Inlet, SC.


Yeah, my fingers are quicker than my brain sometimes.

http://southcarolinaparks.com/huntingtonbeach/introduction.aspx


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

ChefRobb said:


> Hahaha! Not quite. It's Huntington Beach State Park in Murrell's Inlet, SC.


Yeah, my fingers are quicker than my brain sometimes.

http://southcarolinaparks.com/huntingtonbeach/introduction.aspx


Is it me or ...what's up with the double posts?


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

When it tells you there was an error and you can't post because there wasn't enough time between posts it's already posted your reply, so when you try again it reposts it. Started a little while ago and does it sometimes but not consistently.


----------



## DHill72 (Jun 14, 2017)

ChefRobb said:


> Hahaha! Not quite. It's Huntington Beach State Park in Murrell's Inlet, SC.


Is there any chance when I'm down there in July you could help me out? I know we have been posting back and forth.


----------



## DHill72 (Jun 14, 2017)

ChefRobb said:


> Hahaha! Not quite. It's Huntington Beach State Park in Murrell's Inlet, SC.


Is there any chance when I'm down there in July you could help me out? I know we have been posting back and forth.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

DHill72 said:


> Is there any chance when I'm down there in July you could help me out? I know we have been posting back and forth.


If our schedules match up I'll be glad to....


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

My trip to the jetty was a success by Summer standards. I started out with a mix of bait.... creek shrimp, fiddler crabs and baitfish. I need to explain about baitfish... Flounder ADORE little spots, but will take a finger mullet or mud minnow. The spots & mudders have strong enough mouths that you can hook them through the mouth and sling 'em around if you want. Not so with finger mullets. They have to be tail hooked or they're gone with the first cast. (Unless you hook them through the head and kill them.) So I try to keep all the baby spots I can get my hands on for flounder and big trout. I had a lot of big fiddlers....and some smaller ones that aren't quite as useful.
I showed up at the gate at 6 AM for the opening on a falling tide. I started out fishing just the baitfish because one of my primary targets was flounder. A friend is visiting soon and has asked me to catch & cook a flounder and I want to do a whole fried flounder for her, so I was looking for one that's no more than 15" so that it will fit in my fryer. I picked that up pretty quickly. Then a much larger one.....about 18"....but I forgot my net and fumbled it on the rocks. Bummer. There was a long dead period with just little stuff, but higher on the rising tide the fish got active again. I got another 14" flounder which I sent back to school, then a series of keeper black and red drum between 17" and 20". Again. I lost a black drum on the rocks due to lack of a net. Here's the thing..... I was actually fishing for sheepies with fiddlers when I caught those drum. Recently, in fact, all of my drum but one has been on fiddlers. I headed back to the parking lot at 6 PM, and was LITERALLY the only guy there I found who had ANY keepers. In my opinion it is because every one of them was fishing like it was the Fall. Big chunks of cut mullet or local shrimp on huge hooks with lots of hardware and lots of weight.
Guys, how would you feel if you went home to visit Mom and she offered you a home cooked dinner. Then cooked it without telling you when it would be ready. Then when you went to the table it wasn't there. and she told you that you had to go find it. And then when you DID find it the dinner turned out to be breakfast. You'd probably eat it, but...... Well, think of fishing the same way. Figure out where the fish really want to eat, and when and what they want at this time of year. Because 5 months from now they will not want the same things. Right now they are looking for "early Summer supper". Fiddlers and smallish baitfish. And, they are pretty sensitive, so lighter rods and rigs are helpful. Every single keeper I caught, regardless of the bait, was on a Carolina rig with 1/2 oz. of split shot or egg weight above a 2/0 or 3/0 circle hook. Most of them came on my 6' medium weight graphite baitcasting rod and reel with 20# spyder wire braid. This is a very sensitive setup that lets me feel when fish like sheepies or black drum take my bait. I'm fishing right around structure...whether at the HBSP or Pawley's Island jetties, Vet's pier, the causeway in Garden City, Cherry Grove inlet or elsewhere. I'm fishing at different times and tides trying to figure out when they are most active. I do get little or nothing on some days.....and make out like a bandit on others. But I think that for a guy who only gets to go fishing a few times a month, I'm doing pretty well. Take it for what it's worth. Here's some of what I caught on Saturday......


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Thats some great advice. Looks you catch fish even in the slow times low times. After I get through with this remodeling on the place and the honey do is settled down I hope to become a really good fisher man and catch decent most of the times and seasons. Thanks


----------



## BritBri (Dec 1, 2015)

Thats great advice Chef.
All it takes is a bit of logical thinking.
Lets be honest here...fish aint the brightest things around, all they do is eat,poop and make baby fish.
Well done on working it out.


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Try hooking the mullet minnows through the front of the eye socket. They seem to stay on well and it does not kill them. Also, do you have better luck with the sheeps on the inside or outside of the jetty?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Mmayfield said:


> Try hooking the mullet minnows through the front of the eye socket. They seem to stay on well and it does not kill them. Also, do you have better luck with the sheeps on the inside or outside of the jetty?


LOL...neither! If I had luck I'd be catching more of them!!!! That said....I mostly fish the inside....the outside is pretty rough & I lose way to many rigs there anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

When you are fishing your lighter rods and Carolina rigged bait, are you throwing it out there and letting sit? or are you slowly retrieving it?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

mkodom1 said:


> When you are fishing your lighter rods and Carolina rigged bait, are you throwing it out there and letting sit? or are you slowly retrieving it?


I'm casting to the point I want and then letting it sit with just the tiniest bit of pressure. When fish get on the bait it's like that old "telephone" game we played with as kids when we had two strings stretched between tin cans......


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Great info here, I'll keep that in mind the next time we hit the jetty.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

1CarolinaFisher said:


> Great info here, I'll keep that in mind the next time we hit the jetty.


Message me if you do....If i'm in town I may join you....


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

ChefRobb said:


> Message me if you do....If i'm in town I may join you....


Sounds good may be as soon as next saturday the 22nd . Depends on how quick my cart comes because i cant make that walk carrying everything again with the arthritis i've got lol .


----------

